# Looking for Buddies cycling Dec 10/ Jan 11



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

Hi,

Haven't really posted much on here, lots seems to go on. wondering if anybody is cycling Dec/ Jan and would like to chat.

I commenced DR on the 10th Dec, I am on the LP, this is our second ICSI, having had a BFN in October. Feel scared and know this maybe our last try with OE. Let's see how it goes!!

Bye for now,

Caanxx


----------



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

Anybody, out there? For a chat?

Caanxx


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Think you are probably in the 2ww time now. Hope all went well. Also in the same boat - trying second time and a lot more nervous and negative than 1st time try. On 3rd day of meds - what a way to spend new year....


----------



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

Hi mfm,

sorry didn't see your reply haven't been on for a while, I will reply properly tomorrow, as have been working late and need to get to bed!!

I am on day 9 of stimms, on max dose!! Had scan today and have 7 follies on the left varying from 11-16, and on three on the right, 6, 6, & 7. scan monday then all being well ec Wednesday. Had 6 eggs last cycle, 3 mature and three fertilised. How about you? How's the injections going?

Look forward to hearing from you.

Caanx


----------



## ~Lindz~ (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi Caan,

I'm 43 and just about to start what will probably be my last go - I start injections in about a week's time. Sounds like you have a good number of follies there - 10 sounds fantastic! I don't know if you have seen it but there is a thread for ladies over 40 who are using their own eggs - you will find lots of ladies there in a similar position to you. I have been reading through it and they seem like a really nice bunch - I intend to join it myself when I have caught up! There are also some ladies on there of our age who are pregnant which is wonderful.

Hope to see you on there. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=246180.768

Take care,

Lindz xxx


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Caan and Linz

Caan - great - then we are snap. I am on day 10 stims today and also likely wed pick up. 9 follicles, 3 on right (12,11,11), 6 on left (14,14,13,10,8,6). This is my second attempt at IVF, first one 10 follicles, 9 eggs, 6 mature, 4 fertilised, 3 transferred on day 2 (so don't think they were great quality), BFN. Am also on max dose of Puregon (375 IU) and am also on Orgalutron now. 

Since the last failed IVF, I have cut out most caffeine, am drinking more water, have been for acupuncture etc etc. I have been taking DHEA and all sorts of other supplements - wheatgrass tea, fish oil tablets, general vitamins etc. DHEA didn't seem to make such a big difference - I was really hoping that it would have a much more positive impact - I was expecting way more follicles. Maybe the quality of eggs will be better - we will see. I am a bit disappointed though - and could kill for a Starbucks extra large double strength!!!

Linz - thanks for the note - thought Caan and I were on our own.... Just had a look - maybe will pick up with the other group too. Linz - also - a couple of stories - my cousin just got pregnant (she is 42) doing menopur, monitoring by scan, and then natural sex. Also my best friend got twins using her own eggs at 44 (it was about her 5th and last IVF try). So hold thumbs for you. Have you been taking any supplements? 

Cheers
Moo


----------



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

Hi Linz and Moo,

Hope you are having a good day?!

Moo well done on your follies, hopefully it will be quality rather than quantity. Spooky we are both day 10, I will be having, all being well a two day transfer, that's what they do at the..........am at. I am quite achy down there today and have really sore nipples. Didn't have all this last time, hopefully it's a good sign. Strangely, I don't remember how I was when I last stimmed, I DR longer as I was away in America and towards the end felt quite rough, so when I started stimming I felt so much better and quite perky and my skin looked great. I think because we had only been in the infertility 'game' since last April, my head was in a numb spin as to what was happening. This cycle is flying by and quite looking forward to a rest in my 2ww. What are your plans post transfer?

This is most probably our last try with OE, but I have only very recently started thinking about a third cycle, let's see!! We signed up to the DE waiting list in December, but hoping we won't need to go there!? Everything crossed!!

Linz, when do you start? What protocol will you be on? You look like you have been through so much?

Did look at other threads, seemed like a nice bunch, but was too much going on and all at different stages, gosh, that sounds bit selfish on my part!!? Will hopefully have more time on my 2ww to catch up.

I have to go as I have some work paperwork to do, working clinical long day tomorrow and have to hand over management paperwork over on Tuesday. Just want to chill out and sleep, will be back later, it would be great to compare notes and have somebody to chat too.

Bye for Now,

Caanxx


----------



## LAYLA123 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi,

May i join you all please?

I am having my last OE cycle at Care and if this does not work, we are going for DE at Reprofit in April.
I am on day 11 of stimms today and had my 3rd scan. God knows how but i had 26 follies today - very scared as too many is not good so i have heard, as the quality/maturity can be greatly affected.
My last cycle i had 16 follies but got 17 eggs, out of those got 9 embies but only 4 were grade 2, the rest were all poor grade 3's.
My cycle before we got 19 eggs but only 6 fertilised and just got the 2 embies! so for me quantity does not pay off. 

They phoned me later today to say my oestrodial level was 15,000 so i was to trigger tonight, which i have with Ovitrelle and EC is on Monday morning.

Really scared now, could do with some buddies.

L x


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi L

How are you feeling?
Holding thumbs for you for Monday morning. I think 26 follies sounds great - I personally always thought it was more a numbers game. Either way as everyone keeps reminding me - it only takes one good one! Stay positive. I don't know your age or other details details, but know other friends who have improved their egg quality through various things like acupuncture, supplements, wheat grass, DHEA etc. What meds are you on and what dosage did they give you? 

Take it easy and get a good nights rest. Sending lots of positive energy and thoughts your way. Let us know how it goes.

Caan - good luck for tomorrow - maybe we can compare notes later in the day. My husband arrives Tuesday night...yay!! 

Moo


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Caan. How did your appointment go? 
Mine, a bit disappointing for me - thought I would have more - 7 Follicles - 3 right (17,16,16), 4 left (18,18,18,15) - at least they are pretty much the same size (last time one was streaming ahead). EC is only Thursday now...


----------



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

Hey Layla, 

Good luck today, let us know how you went on, hope you got some rest last night. You seem to have lots of follies, which is all good. Look forward to hearing from you. Which care are you at if you don't mind me asking?

Moo- well I am the proud owner of 13 follies, 10 on the left only 3 on the right, don't know what happened there. But, hope they can get something. Largest was 24, 3 on left smaller at 6,8,11. Lining 12.3, ec wed and all being well transfer Friday. I had 10 follies last time, got 6 eggs, 3 immature, 3 ok fertilised and got 2 grade twos and 1 grade three. Had two put back, had big discussion on the table about the third one, but will definately have three back if we can make three embryos.

Hey, moo you said your DH arrives Tuesday, are you travelling for treatment or is he away? sorry being nosey, where are you having treatment? Look forward to hearing from you, we can compare notes and emotions!!

Day off today, then paperwork day tomorrow, having to hand over tomorrow, planning to have two weeks off, annual leave, what are you ladies planning on doing? I had sick leave last time, but didn't want to push my luck this time, work have been quite accommodating.

Back soon, iPad about to run out of juice, so need to roll off sofa and find charger, need to get paperwork done later, so trying to chill for a couple of hours, hard when you are a stress bunny like me.

Speak soon,

Caanxx


----------



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

Hey moo,

Posts crossed, your follies seem good sizes, it's quality not quantity!! Sorry, must get my charger!!

Caanxx


----------



## LAYLA123 (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks caan and Moo, i tried to reply last night ut lost my post argh.


Moo, your follies are all good sizes, so hoping they will all be mature, you have a good crop to get some lovely embryo's. remember quality not quantity!!!!!

Caan, I am at care manchester. Which one are you at? i had EC today under sedation and i was out for the count, woke up in recovery asking when they were going to start.

Well we got a record 18 eggies and i was told my ovaries are very large so i have to monitor fluid input/output on a daily basis.
I am dreading the call tommorrow on how many have fertilised as on our last scan the follicle sizes were from 8mm to 17mm. I only had 2 at 17mm but because my E2 level was high they didn't want to risk leaving me longer. I was told that a good few will be immature, i am hoping that we get 5 good embies to choose from, plus i want to go to blasts this time.


You also have some good follies, i will be routing for you both over the next few days.

will pop back later ladies, going to have a little well earned nap, i am shattered.
love Layla xx


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Caan & Layla

Caan - Great - 10 follies! Good luck for Wed. We are away from home for treatment in Turkey, Anadolu clinic, just outside Istanbul. So husband will join us now Wednesday night. Where are you doing yours? Feeling a bit tender today - stomach is all swollen and generally feel "blah". 

Layla - wow 18 eggies - hope you get a couple of good ones. Holding thumbs for you. Let us know how it goes. 

Caan - in answer to your question - I am currently in the lucky position of not working - I took maternity leave after my daughter was born and then decided to take a bit more time off, so have another year of sabatical leave. Leaves too much time to obsess though....

Speak soon guys. Good luck

Moo


----------



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Layla how are you doing? When is et?

Moo, are you for ec today?if so all the best.

I had ec today got 9 eggs,one from right other eight from left! Resting up, all being well et friday 

Night, night, catch up later.

Caanxx


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Caan

Fantastic! I just had EC this morning. Feeling okay actually - better than last time if I recall correctly. They only got 6 eggs though (7th follicle was empty). Don't know quality or anything else yet. Will know a bit more tomorrow.

Good luck for tomorrow, how many you transferring? My ET may be Saturday or Monday, they will let me know tomorrow. Going to have a lie down now.

Layla - how are you doing?

Cheers 
Moo


----------



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

Hi moo,

Glad all went well. Had the phone call, of the 9, 6 have fertilised. Going in tomorrow lunchtime for et.

Not sure what to think, our last (first) cycle, we got 6 eggs three immature, then three injected ones took, 2 grade twos and 1 grade three, we were very much swayed into only having two back. When we went back for our follow up, our consultant who we saw at the satellite clinic, not one of the full time consultants at the main clinic, where we had to have ec and et. He was quite positive that the fact of my age, I had produced in theory eggs, the three, a 100% fertilization rate!! I didn't see it like that. Also, he did say that he knows that if I was in exactly the same situation I would have three back, which was true, did make me feel sad. I know that all embies could be chromosomally abnormal and same consultant did recommend DE, or at least this would be a best chance of success, but have very much supported me through my own egg cycles.

We plan to have three put back, if there are three available, we now have this weird dilemma that if grade 2 and above, that we could freeze some if available, very hard when I know the odds are 10% fresh cycle never mind FET on top. TherE again, it may not even be an issue, have to wait and see.

Sorry for the me post!! What about you would you have three back?

On my last cycle, at ec I have no recall, woke up thrashing around and vomiting, quite bad for rest of day. Had conscious sedation. This time had iv fluids at start of procedure and after and anti emetics during procedure rather than once I started vomiting!! Also, last time vaguely remember them saying 6 eggs, that's it. Wasn't till yesterday I realised that the anaesthetist, embryologist, theatre nurse and consultant all come individually afterwards to speak to you and sign a few forms!! Anyway less of that.

Hope you get some rest, how long is DH out for? Are you going back together?

Hopefully catch up later, get some rest and hopefully there will be lots of activity in that "love lab" tonight!!

Layla how are you doing? Any news, hope you are more comfortable. I am at CARE Northampton.

Caanxx


----------



## LAYLA123 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi Caan and Moo,

Sorry i did not come back on yesterday i was having a rough day, not sure if ohss is setting in  

Fantastic news that you both did REALLY well with EC, Caan 9 little eggies thats brill and Moo well done on your six eggies, keeping everything crossed for you both that you get some nice embies, i am sure you will, good luck with ET tommorrow caan.
Caan 6 fertilised embies is great, you may even get some frosties!! come on moo and Caan embies, grow nice and strong       

Moo are you hoping to go to blasts if you can??

AFM we have had the best news ever, out of our 18 eggies - all were mature (such a shock as this has never happened before) all 18 were injected but we lost 4 during the injection process, one didnt fertilise and 2 fertilised abnormally which left us with 11 fertilised eggies.
The embryologist rung yesterday to say out of the 11 one had not moved on but we had 8 grade 1's and 2 grade 2's!!!! we were so amazed as again i have NEVER had a grade one embie!!!!i did ask if she had got me mixed up with someone else lol

Anyhow today we have 5 x 8 celled embies (4 grade 1 and 1 grade 2) a 7 cell, 2 x 6 cell a 5 cell and a 4 cell all grade 2's.
Our little embie that not divide went on to divide overnight and is a 5 cell grade 3...bless it!
We are going to blasts this time, so i now have a further 2 day wait argh!. The embryologist said she would ring me tommorrow with another update and to arrange a time for transfer on saturday.


I can only think that the extra vits/supplements/drinks and maybe the aspirin has helped this cycle. I read a few articles about aspirin helping ovarian function?? not sure how true it is, but that is the only theory i can put down to our results this time.

Moo do let us know when you get "the call" tommorrow and i am praying you get a lovely crop of embies.

love layla xxx


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Layla & Caan

Layla - that is fantastic!! Let us know how it goes. How many will you transfer? Quick question - you said you were taking lots of vits/supp/drinks - what were they?

Caan - how are your doing?

Ours not so good. Of 6 egg, only 3 were mature, and only 2 fertilised. ET now moved earlier to tomorrow morning. Will see if any are good to transfer tomorrow.

Hugs
Moo


----------



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

Hi quick post, just got back, need to eat and snooze!!

Well, we have 3 grade twos on board!! Very excited!!

Other three were 2 grade 3 and one grade 2 which changed to a three just before we arrived, tell you more later.

Moo, wishing you all the best for tomorrow, let us know who you get on.

Layla, all the best for tomorrow, with your bumper crop, how many are you having put back?

Catch up later,

Caanxx


----------



## LAYLA123 (Nov 19, 2010)

Caan, Congratulations on being PUPO. sending you lots of   and hoping your 3 embies are snuggling in nicely. I can imagine it has been an emotional day for you, but you can relax now knowing they are safe and onboard.

Moo, remember quality over quantity!!!!    have faith in your two little embies and i am sending you loads and loads of     it really only does take the one. I have read so many stories of ladies having literally one embryo fertilised and it works, so it is true. You have two and hopefully tommorrow they will both be nice and snug on board in the best place for them.
You asked about what i am taking... pregnacare conception, co enzyme q10, vitamin b complex, aspirin, vitamin c, whey to go protein drinks (2  a day)...but in all honesty i think it is the aspirin that has given us such amazing results. I have never taken it before and had really poor embryos/poor fertilisation, this time totally different!! i am going to ask the consultants opinion tommorrow when i have ET what he thinks as i have read some articles that aspirin helps ovarian function/egg quality, but was very skeptical about it.

ET is tommorrow at 2.30 and hoping we have some blasts we will have 2 replaced. So far this morning all 10 were going strong, 5 were compacting morula's and the other 5 not quite there yet.
As long as i get my 2 replaced i am more than happy.

Gosh we are all so close arn't we. What date is your OTD Caan??I bet we will all test around the same time!!!

Layla xx


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Caan and Layla

Caan - great - take it easy over the next 2 weeks...

Layla - you must have had egg transfer today too - hope they are snug on board too. 

We had ET today - 2 eggies hopefully snug on board, so a day 2 transfer: 4 cells, grade 1 and 3 cells grade 1 (grade 1 being the best...so will see how it goes).  My test date is 27th Jan - what are yours?

Speak soon and holding thumbs and sending lots of baby dust to you 2

Cheers
Moo


----------



## wanting baby (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey 
Just dropping by for some info if poss - whats the best suppliments to take - i want to try n give my potential eggs the best chance and wanna get myself prepared for perhaps another try now ive hit 40 

Good luck girls 

Wanting baby
x


----------



## poppy40 (Jan 8, 2011)

Good luck ladies - sorry to crash your thread!

Layla - interested to hear about the asprin. What dose are you taking? I've recently started taking 75mg a day but wondered if that was enough?

Many thanks x


----------



## LAYLA123 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Moo congrats on being PUO!! and 2 grade 1 embies is amazing!!!! 

Poppy, i am only taking 75mg Aspirin. It is the first time i have taken it and the first time we have ever got to blasts.

We had ET today and have 2 lovely blasts on board, one an early blast and one an expanding blast. My OTD is Wed 26th Jan argh!!

Wanting baby - i am not sure what everyone else takes but this cycle i took pregnacare conception, vitamin b complex, co enzyme q10 and drank whey protein twice a day. If you look on the immunology thread there is a lady called Agate who had done a FAQ post and it covers suppliments etc to take whilst cycling, i found it very interesting.

Caan - hows things??

L x


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Wanting Baby - you might also like to look up DHEA and wheat grass, as well as looking into acupuncture.

Good luck!


----------



## JDP (Sep 26, 2010)

hi girls - i noticed a lot of you are mentioning wheatgrass - can i have some info please - is that only to be taken between IVF cycles - where do i get it................thanks x


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

I would think from a pharmacy or health shop, maybe one of the bigger Boots. Also - try on line - probably get it cheaper. I have the powder (imported from New Zealand), which is like eating a mouth full of grass (i.e. disgusting! - I have to hold my nose and try and swallow without tasting -either with a bit of water or the powder, followed by lots of water). The pills may be more palatable, but I don't know which has the highest nutritional value - I thought to get it in the most natural form as possible without actually having to go out and graze the grass). 

I think you take it between IVF cycles, but it seems so healthy, I doubt that there is any harm taking it the whole time. Check on the tin - it should say.

Cheers

Me


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Layla and Caan

Layla - good luck for tomorrow - let us know how it goes. We will test on the 27th (have had absolutely no signs of anything yet, and temp is not even slightly elevated). 

Just heard a lovely story from a friend. Her sister has been trying to get pg for ages now. Her FSH was really high and egg quality really poor (docs advised her only route to go was donor eggs, but her DH wasn't going for that). She went for acupuncture and all the rest for a year, trying to improve things. Then went for IVF, cycle was abandoned due to poor egg quality. Docs gave her no hope. So then she went on holiday to Spain the next month and had a "let your hair" down time...and she is now 3 months preggies!!!! So if things don't go well Thursday...I am booking a holiday to Spain.....

Caan - do you test 27th?

Cheers
Moo


----------



## LAYLA123 (Nov 19, 2010)

Moo and caan,

How are you both?

I got a                 

Keeping everything crossed for you both tommorrow. I have had NO symptoms at all, so can not believe it!

       that you both follow in my footsteps

Layla xxxx


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Layla

Awesome news!!!  Yah Yah Yah!!! Will keep everything crossed that all goes well. Keep us updated every now and then. 

Regards

Moo


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi all

Tested this morning - Ours was a BFN unfortunately. I am okay, not sure whether it is taking a while to sink in though. Thinking about what to do next.

Layla - please keep us updated on your progress.

Caan - hope all went okay with you.

Regards

Moo


----------



## LAYLA123 (Nov 19, 2010)

Moo,

I am so so sorry honey         i really am. Please be easy on yourself for the next few days/weeks, i really wish it was a different outcome for you. I know you won't think so but your time will come. i never believed it hun, after so many failures it is hard to ever believe it will happen. i just hope that when you feel strong enough to try again you will get the result you want.

Please do keep in touch and i wish you all the best.

Sending you a huge ((((hug)))

Caan how are you honey??

L x


----------



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

Moo and Layla,

Sorry I have been a rubbish buddy!! Layla, fantastic news, hope you are keeping well? 

Moo so sorry about your BFN     

AFM BFN this morning!! 
Willl be back later, this for some reason is taking ages to type.

Caanxx


----------

